# Refused Voluntary Redundancy



## MrMe (14 Sep 2011)

.......


----------



## aristotle (15 Sep 2011)

But your role was not made redundant, you would have just resigned. So I cannot see how you would be receiving redundancy payments when you voluntarily resign.


----------



## QED (15 Sep 2011)

There may be a question over the fairness of how people were selected for Redundancy. 

You would be refused because your role was important for the company but if your vacant role is not filled, this might mean that the role was ready to be made redundant?


----------



## orka (15 Sep 2011)

That the company can muddle along with no-one in the role doesn't mean the role is redundant - it is vacant because of a hiring freeze.


----------

